# Mt. Osceola, East Peak Traverse Friday, 11/26



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Nov 21, 2004)

Hikers,
Join us Friday, November 26 to traverse Mt. Osceola and East Peak via the Mt. Osceola and Greeley Ponds Trails starting at the Tripoli Rd. end.

Meet at the Greeley Ponds Trail parking area on Rt 112 (Kanc.) at 7:15 am to car spot.  We'll  then carpool around to the Mt. Osceola Trail parking area on Tripoli Rd. to begin the hike around 8:00.  (In the event Tripoli Rd. is gated, we'll start and end from the Greeley Ponds parking area.)  

The hike is 7.0 miles with an elevation gain of 2400 feet.  Book time is 4 hrs. 45 mins.  I expect trail conditions will slow us down a little.  (The alternate route of starting and ending at the greeley Ponds parking area is 7.6 miles, 3100' gain, we may only do East Peak in this case, which is 5.6 miles, 2200' gain. )

Bring proper gear including headlamp, crampons, water, lunch, snacks, warm layers, wind/rain gear, etc.

Pass the word:  All willing-and-able hikers are welcome to join us.

Edit:    This hike is show-and-go


----------

